# Oil pressure low. 2005 6.0l gas. Motor going?



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

2005 2500hd 6.0l gas w 70k miles

On startup, for about 5 seconds the message shows "oil pressure low" and the guage does not move. 

Then the guage climbs and the message goes away. 

Have not really had any cold temps here yet, coldest has been -5 c the last couple days. 

First time the message shows up we did an immediate oil change. 

Message still shows up on cold start, then the pressure guage climbs and its fine 

Runs perfect. 

Thoughts and opinions?


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

I replaced the 4.8 ltr engine on my 2006 Chevy 1500 because of a faulty oil pump. One day the low oil pressure warning lights and buzzers came on, took the oil pan off, found a bunch of metal shavings everywhere, mechanic said probably from low oil pressure. The test for the oil pump is to connect a gauge and let the engine warm up, but that can destroy the engine also. Good luckThumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Probably the o-ring on the oil pump pickup tube


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1558771 said:


> Probably the o-ring on the oil pump pickup tube


Agree once a mechanical gauge is installed and the slow pressure climb is verified. As the OP sensors get weak somewhat regularly as well.

The LS engines have gotten a bad wrap for failing oil pumps but it's actually the pickup O-ring that is really the root issue. Which of course is replaced when the (supposedly) failing oil pump is.

If a mechanical gauge verifies the slow pressure climb there's an easy test to then verify the pickup O-ring is the issue if you have to go that route.


----------



## backupbuddy (Dec 28, 2009)

Different subject on my 3500 8.1 pickup the temp guage goes up to the line between 210 and the red line while plowing and driving at between 35-40mph I've never let it go beyond that I would pull over and let it cool down since I'm afraid it will overheat now I have a 3500 8.1 dually and this never even gets up to the 210 mark????



B&B;1559596 said:


> Agree once a mechanical gauge is installed and the slow pressure climb is verified. As the OP sensors get weak somewhat regularly as well.
> 
> The LS engines have gotten a bad wrap for failing oil pumps but it's actually the pickup O-ring that is really the root issue. Which of course is replaced when the (supposedly) failing oil pump is.
> 
> If a mechanical gauge verifies the slow pressure climb there's an easy test to then verify the pickup O-ring is the issue if you have to go that route.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

backupbuddy;1559712 said:


> Different subject on my 3500 8.1 pickup the temp guage goes up to the line between 210 and the red line while plowing and driving at between 35-40mph I've never let it go beyond that I would pull over and let it cool down since I'm afraid it will overheat now I have a 3500 8.1 dually and this never even gets up to the 210 mark????


Dirty radiator, thermostat, or fan clutch would be a start


----------



## backupbuddy (Dec 28, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1559719 said:


> Dirty radiator, thermostat, or fan clutch would be a start


Thanks Nichols I'll check into those.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

My fan clutch was the main problem with my 03 2500hd.


----------

